# How to open old photo CD



## annadennoh (Jun 3, 2009)

I have CDs, photo and text, created in Adaptec Easy CD creator and also in Adobe Active Share, old programs no longer available to me. How can I open and use these CDs? UDF files and CL3 file type.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Give Picassa a try. It's free and works very well.


----------



## annadennoh (Jun 3, 2009)

I tried Picasso and will not recognize. Message is unknown format.


----------



## Kellkid (Nov 24, 2010)

Easy CD allows the UDF reader to be forwarded with Cd's made with creator and installs on a computer that does not have a UDF reader.


----------



## annadennoh (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for answering but not sure I know what you mean. What do I have to do?


----------



## Kellkid (Nov 24, 2010)

I have Easy Cd 5, and as i said the udf reader is generally attached to udf files on a cd as UdfrChk.exe. This is the program name all it does is let the person read the files. If Allowed I can post this to You.


----------



## annadennoh (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks! I'll try that. This means a lot as generations of family photos/documents are all there.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Aside from getting your files back, the lesson here is to save files in standard formats readable by any program or Windows. 

UDF info: Universal Disk Format - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

XP only natively supports the older versions. However, all you need is a UDF reader. 

The CL3 files are just the Easy CD Creator disc layout files and can only be opened with the application itself.


----------

